

PyCon 2010 Videos Now Available - nailer
http://pycon.blip.tv/

======
mace
Until the videos come online. Most of the presentations slides can be found
here: <http://us.pycon.org/2010/conference/schedule/>

------
ikitat
So far only one video appears from 2010. The audio is great, much improved
from last years audio.

~~~
PostOnce
I was going to comment on the bad audio; I've never watched PyCon before. (I
didn't know Python this time last year.)

Are there transcripts of last year's bad-audio videos available somewhere?

------
whalesalad
I can't wait for these to be in iTunes and downloadable... Right now the
podcast feed has some old stuff in it. I'm flying from HNL to LAX in a few
days and would love to have some PyCon goodness to watch!

------
metamemetics
the guy who didn't introduce himself at beginning I believe was Jacob Kaplan-
Moss of Django

------
rdtsc
Was there. One of the best PyCons so far.

